# Camping courtesy



## mercenarymedic2105 (Jun 8, 2011)

When we were camping growing up, if there was 2 or 3 people or families camped in an area with 25 or 30 empty sites we would find a spot that was away from the people that were already there. We certainly wouldn't pass all the empty spots to set up directly next to one of them, start blaring music, yelling and screaming, etc. Is that not a normal thing anymore or was the way we did things just not normal then?


----------



## pitchindad (Oct 14, 2004)

*A different time*

It is a different day and time my friend. I camp alot in State, Federal, and Private parks. People disregard the quiet time(10PM), walk through your camp site, etc. 
I was brought up to go around another mans campsite not just walk through it. Leave the site better than you found it. Not anymore, I usually spend 20-30 minutes picking up other peoples butts, pop sickle sticks and whatever when I set up in a camp site. 
I don't understand why people are the way they are, but campers are still far better than the general population.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Many sites require reservations for a particular site or favorite, so maybe this is the case? I prefer no one on either side if all possible, but also have preferred sites also.


----------



## mercenarymedic2105 (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh ya, we have our preferred sites as well, but I will pass on a preferred site in an empty park to keep from encroaching on someone or being encroached on (especially with three small kids that can be loud). We also camp during the week to avoid the crowds as much as possible. But this week we had it happen twice, once we had a group come in right next to us in an area with 34 empty spots, start yelling and screaming, blasting their stereo, kids chasing the animals and birds throwing rocks at them, etc. We ended up packing up and moving to the other side of the park after the ranger came and talked to them and they pretended they didn't speak english and then laughed about it after he left. Second site we went to was great til a TT with one solitary guy passed about 30 empty sites to set up right next to us and just really kinda creeped me out when he barely acknowledged my wife or I but kept looking and laughing at my kids


----------

